# yay, , getting my croc soon just order it



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

just orderd my spec caiman from an importer on her at a very good price, :2thumb:


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

how much?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

£110 cb


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

that is a good price. where from?


Draven


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Draven said:


> that is a good price. where from?
> 
> 
> Draven


 a bloke on here will get his name when he messages me back he got american alligators at 1500 to


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations I still would like get a dwarf caiman.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

thanks im well chuffed, , i could never find1 for sale so when he messaged me i jumped at chance:2thumb: my friend is building me a 5x2x2 glass tank for in with 4ft water and 1ft land so should get that 2day


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you not need the enclosure already set up to pass the DWA inspection? Or can you submit the specifications of the room/enclosure to your local council and have them confirm your enclosure's suitable that way?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Do you not need the enclosure already set up to pass the DWA inspection? Or can you submit the specifications of the room/enclosure to your local council and have them confirm your enclosure's suitable that way?


 i already have spec caiman on my dwa as i was guna get1 in the past , so i didnt think i had to tell them i was getting1 if they already on it. or is that wrong?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Do you not need the enclosure already set up to pass the DWA inspection? Or can you submit the specifications of the room/enclosure to your local council and have them confirm your enclosure's suitable that way?


 you got me thinking now guna ring council up monday ,oh i will have the enclosure today


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ahh, if you've already got them listed it probably isn't an issue, but I suppose it's *always* a good idea to check


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

will check anyway lol never can be to sure: victory:


----------



## Animal-World (Feb 12, 2009)

hey can you let us know the guy your getting him from please. cheers:2thumb:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

we've got a four year old spectacle caiman and believe me a 5 ft tank isn't big enough at that age  I now house him in a 8ft x 3ft x 4ft and even that isn't big enough. It is an aggressive sod.. I am looking for dwaf cuviers now too. I also have a nile crocodile and a pair of american alligators which I love to bits. I much prefer the american alligators' character. I am suprised at how many people buy spectacles as they are one of the more nutty ones. As an adult you will need a room or an outdoor heated enclosure.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you getting it imported to a UK company first? is it from outside Europe?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> we've got a four year old spectacle caiman and believe me a 5 ft tank isn't big enough at that age  I now house him in a 8ft x 3ft x 4ft and even that isn't big enough. It is an aggressive sod.. I am looking for dwaf cuviers now too. I also have a nile crocodile and a pair of american alligators which I love to bits. I much prefer the american alligators' character. I am suprised at how many people buy spectacles as they are one of the more nutty ones. As an adult you will need a room or an outdoor heated enclosure.


 the1 im getting is a hatchling so believe me a 5ft tank is big enough till it can go in the 10ftx5ftx5ft i have that a had my croc monitor in , , , the bloke just said that he imports them from europe no its not going to a company cuming straight to me if her ever replies now i orderd it


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

stacy said:


> the1 im getting is a hatchling so believe me a 5ft tank is big enough till it can go in the 10ftx5ftx5ft i have that a had my croc monitor in , , , the bloke just said that he imports them from europe no its not going to a company cuming straight to me if her ever replies now i orderd it


Nice...what will you do when it is around 5-7years old and about 4-5ft?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> Nice...what will you do when it is around 5-7years old and about 4-5ft?


 yeah sound ....when i lived in ignamitza (sorry bout spelling) near corfu i only ever saw iggys for sale were do you get all you animals from:notworthy:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

stacy said:


> yeah sound ....when i lived in ignamitza (sorry bout spelling) near corfu i only ever saw iggys for sale were do you get all you animals from:notworthy:


Amsterdam - Holland, Germany and from the US. I have been keeping reptiles for over 25 years and have got to know some excellent breeders which I have never lost contact with while living in London. I can get near enough anything appart from cuivers which I am working on and perhaps almost there. 

I am not having a go by the way i'm simply curious. My spectacle is very aggressive and will launch himself out of the tank when trying to feed him. I have changed tanks 3 times in the last 2 years and will have to simply prepare an outdoor area like I have for our alligators and nile.

Some photos up of my animals:http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu342/royalpythons/http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu342/royalpythons/?action=view&current=DSC00420.jpg


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

yeah i get alot of my animals from diamond in america, yeah the caiman we had in shop were i worked was like that used to go mad . and the chinese alligator bit the bosses arm and hand made a reall mess so i am guessing what to expect from the baby


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so where are you getting it imported from?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

SiUK said:


> so where are you getting it imported from?


 holland


----------



## Georgeyboy! (Jun 11, 2009)

Jesus christ.


I'd rather stick my hand in with a King Cobra than keep a croc in my house/near my house


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah they are due into europe this week, im collecting some next week.


----------



## dober-girl (May 16, 2009)

Did you ever get your caiman? Would love to see some pics of the enclosure and the croc itself. :2thumb:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

dober-girl said:


> Did you ever get your caiman? Would love to see some pics of the enclosure and the croc itself. :2thumb:


I doubt it...


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Caiman aren't all that great. They're very boring....apparently.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

stacy said:


> i already have spec caiman on my dwa as i was guna get1 in the past , so i didnt think i had to tell them i was getting1 if they already on it. or is that wrong?


If you already had a caiman on your license, then you would've had to have shown the vet and the inspecting licensing officer the enclosure to satisfy both that it was suitable for the animal's needs and suitably secure so as to afford public protection. If you haven't already built your enclosure then I'll stand up and call you a bullsh*tter...........unless your local Authority are a complete bunch of tossers, then nobody would issue a license for an animal when they hadn't seen how/where it was going to be kept


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> If you already had a caiman on your license, then you would've had to have shown the vet and the inspecting licensing officer the enclosure to satisfy both that it was suitable for the animal's needs and suitably secure so as to afford public protection. If you haven't already built your enclosure then I'll stand up and call you a bullsh*tter...........unless your local Authority are a complete bunch of tossers, then nobody would issue a license for an animal when they hadn't seen how/where it was going to be kept


Im with Stu I call shenanigans, someones been telling porkies :whip:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

SiUK said:


> Im with Stu I call shenanigans, someones been telling porkies :whip:


are we surprised?....................I'd love to see the 10ft by 5ft by 5ft enclosure that the croc monitor was in!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Wayhey, I'm awake and active when a liar is found amongst you all. :lol2:
Stacy, no point in lying as these guys actually have a DWA and have identified your story as a big smelly pile of, y'know.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

he was asking to buy one of mine.. til he informed me he'd "lost" his licence..


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i might be "wrong" but are you suppose to have your licence on display in your reptile room?


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> If you already had a caiman on your license, then you would've had to have shown the vet and the inspecting licensing officer the enclosure to satisfy both that it was suitable for the animal's needs and suitably secure so as to afford public protection. If you haven't already built your enclosure then I'll stand up and call you a bullsh*tter...........unless your local Authority are a complete bunch of tossers, then nobody would issue a license for an animal when they hadn't seen how/where it was going to be kept


 
Hey stuart,how can you call this guy a bullsh*tter,i thought he had the best collection in the UK !!!!!!!!!!.

Roy.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

tengalms said:


> Hey stuart,how can you call this guy a bullsh*tter,i thought he had the best collection in the UK !!!!!!!!!!.
> 
> Roy.


I'm sorry Roy, I guess I'm just a mean spirited, nasty person..............at least that's what the ex's solicitor says........


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

the only one she got is a CROC OF SHIT


----------



## matthewduval (Oct 16, 2009)

*crocs*

i have 2 nile crocs 1 american alligator and 11 specticled caiman


----------



## matthewduval (Oct 16, 2009)

*u need*

every animal thats dwa has to go on the liscense


----------



## matthewduval (Oct 16, 2009)

*to add*

to add another animal costs me 50gbp a year and yes i think this person is lieing about it cause she should no what to do for a dwa liscense plus i would never get an animal from a differnt country as i want to the parents and plus to get a dwa u have to put that animal on your liscense before u purchase it plus vets council fire depot and rspca have to inspect the enclosure before you get the animal


----------



## dober-girl (May 16, 2009)

matthewduval said:


> i have 2 nile crocs 1 american alligator and 11 specticled caiman


Does anyone else smell that.......?
Smells like bull:censor:.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have a pair of spectacles















































got them from vision express:2thumb:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

sharpstrain said:


> I have a pair of spectacles
> 
> 
> 
> got them from vision express:2thumb:


Should have gone to spec savers


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

matthewduval said:


> to add another animal costs me 50gbp a year and yes i think this person is lieing about it cause she should no what to do for a dwa liscense plus i would never get an animal from a differnt country as i want to the parents and plus to get a dwa u have to put that animal on your liscense before u purchase it plus vets council fire depot and rspca have to inspect the enclosure before you get the animal


I dont know what council duristriction you live under but thats a ridiculous rule, why on earth would the RSPCA inspect you?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

dober-girl said:


> Does anyone else smell that.......?
> Smells like bull:censor:.


yes complete bulls**t, sorry if im wrong, but it doesnt sound very likely


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I dont know what council duristriction you live under but thats a ridiculous rule, why on earth would the RSPCA inspect you?


i agree with Si


----------



## avanti77 (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread is great! Not sure why anyone would want to post a load of old :censor: on here though, whats the point??


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

matthewduval said:


> to add another animal costs me 50gbp a year and yes i think this person is lieing about it cause she should no what to do for a dwa liscense plus i would never get an animal from a differnt country as i want to the parents and plus to get a dwa u have to put that animal on your liscense before u purchase it plus vets council fire depot and rspca have to inspect the enclosure before you get the animal


Another illiterate wally with no idea!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Another illiterate wally with no idea!


lol :lol2:


----------



## just_one_more (Aug 21, 2009)

ha ha think you've scared her off!! :lol2:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

i dont own any DWA, would love to but the reality is very slim..i come on here to envy you guys with DWA!! :lol2:

why would you lie...especially to people who have them...i own bosc's a tegu and an iggy..its like me saying my tegu is really a full grown crocodile...who i take shopping to tesco with me...:lol2:

some people frazzle my head!!


----------



## naja (Nov 5, 2009)

i have to say guys that it must depend on the council as a very good friend of mine went to denmark to the second largest croc collection in the world, he picked up bits such as black caiman, siamese crocs, cuviers, cubans and a few others and altho the council new he was getting these they didnt do the inspection until he got back and we had unloaded the animals and put them in the enclosures. To be honest its wrong to jump down someones throat when all the facts are not known. We have also kept many species of crocodilian in my shop such as chinese alligator, dwarf crocs, broad snouted caiman and currently have an adult female morolets croc in the shop at mo who is 6ft long. She is housed in a 12ft x 5ft x 5ft and anyone who says that is to small doesnt know about housing crocs, the same as a lot of people on here who comment on keeping crocodilians. How many of you actually keep a decent collection of crocs? Im willing to bet that most people keep the odd dwarf caiman but then they think they know it all. The friend of mine has just had 20 eggs hatch from his dwarf croc and the enclosure isnt massive but lets face it they must of bin happy enough to breed ay! all im sayin is theres alot of people on here who are willing to have a go but dont know anything about housing differant species of croc.


----------



## naja (Nov 5, 2009)

I also feel sorry for you STACY as all you were doing is being pleased with the fact that your getting your spec and all you get is the so called big guns jumping down your throat. Typical RFUK


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

naja said:


> I also feel sorry for you STACY as all you were doing is being pleased with the fact that your getting your spec and all you get is the so called big guns jumping down your throat. Typical RFUK


It would be unfair if it was all on this thread Steve, but its been a fair amount of leading people on with promises of getting them animals or buying animals off of them and never happening, Stacey has been a member of the forum for quite a long time, and an active posting member on here, and no one has once jumped down her throat or had a go until recently. 

Saying that I do know what you mean, there is alot of sniping and arguing on here, if I ever want sensible chat and advice I stick to Daves forum.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I am not joining any which Hunt and wish the OP all the best in their new venture.
However........ Over the years there have been so many false threads such as these that some of the old school members grow tired of such threads.
It takes a lot of time and dedication to obtain a DWAL as well as passion for that particular field, so it is therefore quite understandable when certain members get their backs up with such threads.
Oh. and another thing several years ago a friend of mine was a expert witness in an animal cruelty case..... The defence claimed that the fact the animals (snakes in this instance) had bred must mean that they were well cared for and happy. It was proved to be far from the truth as often in an desperate effort to pass on their genes animals will procreate....food for thought.


----------



## LeopardGeckoGirl (May 9, 2008)

SiUK said:


> It would be unfair if it was all on this thread Steve, but its been a fair amount of leading people on with promises of getting them animals or buying animals off of them and never happening, Stacey has been a member of the forum for quite a long time, and an active posting member on here, and no one has once jumped down her throat or had a go until recently.
> 
> Saying that I do know what you mean, there is alot of sniping and arguing on here, if I ever want sensible chat and advice I stick to Daves forum.


 
Her and he partner are full of crap tbh quite a few people know them round there area and nobody likes them,they are timewasters and always after free animals of preloved they have a few different user names!
Also friends with someone who works in a rep shep and they all know them in the shop and again are very disliked,chav scum.


----------



## naja (Nov 5, 2009)

hi guys

many appologise to everyone. Ive just bin told by a friend who the person actually is and by the sounds of it hes a bit of a plank!


----------



## LeopardGeckoGirl (May 9, 2008)

naja said:


> hi guys
> 
> many appologise to everyone. Ive just bin told by a friend who the person actually is and by the sounds of it hes a bit of a plank!


Theres two of them,again have a few user names..
They were supposed to be opening a rep shop in doncaster ...load of crap again.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

gear21 and stacy is the same person.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I've just been reading this thread...a little of it, not all of it.

Is this the person I was being accused of? Jesus! I've been blaitently honest with people on this forum...Ive had no experience, and am wanting to learn....When aparently as said by other members...all she does is talk bull****???

Wow...


----------



## LeopardGeckoGirl (May 9, 2008)

they done more than that! they scammed my friend for one!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

LeopardGeckoGirl said:


> they done more than that! they scammed my friend for one!


 
If theyre going to be giving false hopes....I feel that the Mods should step in. If people are complaining they arent getting what promised, then surely a warning could be issued, or worse.

Stacey, after reading the thread....No council on this land, legally (ALL councils have to follow the law, especially with something as serious as a wild animal, CB or not...they are still wild that can seriously injur somebody or worse) would issue you with a DWAL, or even add an animal to you're DWA without running an inspection....And you've got no hope of that happening without the enclosure, and it has to be a big enough size for the animals growth period and welfare.

Stop lying, stop BSing, stop promising people things they are never going to get under you're various ID's. I notice youve not commented in a while....Whys that?

I used to be like you, BSed a lot, I got called out and I changed my ways. Yes I still maybe ignorant at times and spout out common knowledge, but i've learned a large part of my lesson. Nobody will help a dreamer if they don't get into reality. Step up a gear, stop lying, learn some humility and to stop making false promises and false arrangements would be a good start.


I am not flaming you, I am just giving you some advise...I had to learn the hard way...it paid off.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> If theyre going to be giving false hopes....I feel that the Mods should step in. If people are complaining they arent getting what promised, then surely a warning could be issued, or worse.
> 
> Stacey, after reading the thread....No council on this land, legally (ALL councils have to follow the law, especially with something as serious as a wild animal, CB or not...they are still wild that can seriously injur somebody or worse) would issue you with a DWAL, or even add an animal to you're DWA without running an inspection....And you've got no hope of that happening without the enclosure, and it has to be a big enough size for the animals growth period and welfare.
> 
> ...


Pot... kettle.... black.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Pot... kettle.... black.


 
Tell me about it!

I learnt my lesson, not to BS.

I will PM you later....she has agrivated me, as I was accused of being her!


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> If theyre going to be giving false hopes....I feel that the Mods should step in. If people are complaining they arent getting what promised, then surely a warning could be issued, or worse.
> 
> Stacey, after reading the thread....No council on this land, legally (ALL councils have to follow the law, especially with something as serious as a wild animal, CB or not...they are still wild that can seriously injur somebody or worse) would issue you with a DWAL, or even add an animal to you're DWA without running an inspection....And you've got no hope of that happening without the enclosure, and it has to be a big enough size for the animals growth period and welfare.
> 
> ...





Owzy said:


> Pot... kettle.... black.


he did admit it, maybe time to leave him alone until he makes a mistake again!


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

he hasn't changed his ways at all. hes still spouting stuff at this very moment, go check the gaboon thread. If he had learned from the amazing advice he had got he would be posting in the snakes forum and staying well clear of the DWA section, where lets be honest, none of the venomous keepers have anytime for him at all. Hes reaped what he has sowed, and this will cost him in the future. As soon as someone in the know sees his name they will disregard everything.


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

ViperLover said:


> If theyre going to be giving false hopes....I feel that the Mods should step in. If people are complaining they arent getting what promised, then surely a warning could be issued, or worse.
> 
> Stacey, after reading the thread....No council on this land, legally (ALL councils have to follow the law, especially with something as serious as a wild animal, CB or not...they are still wild that can seriously injur somebody or worse) would issue you with a DWAL, or even add an animal to you're DWA without running an inspection....And you've got no hope of that happening without the enclosure, and it has to be a big enough size for the animals growth period and welfare.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to sound harsh here Viperlover but that is a load of bull, you have the passion for reptiles as I did when I was your age but unlike you I wasn't pretending that I knew it all. By your age I was finding out every bit of info I could from the age of 12 and would never be shouting my mouth off on a forum (if they had them when i was that age) like you do.

You will loose more friends on here then you will gain and if I were you I would STOP POSTING on every post that comes up on the venomous forum.

Sorry if I am having a rant but im sure im not the only one who is getting fed up with this.


----------



## LeopardGeckoGirl (May 9, 2008)

The fact was saying they are full of crap,horrible people and scammers,they are all over preloved etc asking for free reptiles and saying they were going to open a shop another load of crap!they were prob hopin to fill it with all the free stuff they got....


----------

